# 30s gooseneck, Colson or maybe Huffman



## RPower (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice 30s gooseneck that I think is for Colson but had a similar one on a Huffman built bike from 1941.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 12, 2022)

Just don't see 'em this nice anymore! let's get started at $20!


----------



## nightrider (Feb 12, 2022)

$30


----------



## Che (Feb 12, 2022)

$35.00


----------



## nightrider (Feb 13, 2022)

$38


----------



## Che (Feb 13, 2022)

$41


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 13, 2022)

$50


----------



## RPower (Feb 13, 2022)

Deal!


----------

